# Schwimmteich planen



## Teichfan71 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich möchte einen Schwimmteich bauen. Sorgen macht mir die Filterung. Ich habe im Internet recherchiert und verschiedene Firmen gefunden, die Filterkonzepte anbieten (bspw.: Bluebase)
Die Filteranlagen werden nicht einzeln verkauft sondern von den Partnern der Firmen mit dem Teich angeboten. Bspw.: die Firma *** baut Schwimmteiche.
Die Teiche und Filter werden passend geplant. Kann man das auch einfachselbst tun oder ist da professionelles Fachwissen erforderlich?

Steffen

***Werbelink entfernt


----------



## günter-w (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Hallo Steffen,
willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Willst du eher ein Naturpool oder ein Schwimmteich bauen? Grundsätzlich kannst du auch eine Filterung selbst bauen die auf deine Teichbauweise abgestimmt ist. Bei NG funktioniert ja auch die Filterung. Da gibt es genügend Unterlagen dazu. Bei Systemanbietern ist es immer schwierig was nachzubauen da man meist die Details nicht kennt. Reklamieren kannst dann auch nicht wenn dein Selbstbau nicht zu deiner Zufriedenheit funktioniert. Ich persönlich kenne das Bluebase Pinzip nicht kann dir dazu auch keine Tipps geben. Im Forum gibt es genug Beiträge wie die Teiche gefiltert werden und selbst gebaut wurden. Es lohnt sich hier mal durchzustöbern.


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Ich kann dich auch nur bekräftigen hier erst genügend Informationen zu sammeln und dann die Sache selbt anzugehen, sofern du nicht 2 linke Hände hast. Mein Schwimmteich ist mein erster Teich überhaupt und hat auf Anhieb stabil funktioniert, obwohl er eher zu den kleineren Exemplaren gehört. Alles Eigenbau nach vorheriger Info-Sammlung.

Das Bluebase-Konzept klingt nicht viel anders wie viele andere Konzepte auch - 
man pumpt das Wasser durch einen Boden- oder Pflanzfilter. Dazu gibt es jede Menge verschiedene genutzte Filtersubtrate - Lava, Kies, Zeolith, Sand etc.
Die Technik zum Absaugen, Pumpen und Verteilen im Boden-/Pflanzfilter kann man auch aus Standard-Teilen zusammen bauen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Teichfan71 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Ich möchte einen Teich ohne Fische, aber mit Pflanzen, indem ich auch mal schwimmen / baden kann. 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Naturpool und einem Schwimmteich? In beidem kann man sicher baden.

Steffen


----------



## buzzi (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Hallo Teichfan,
ein Naturpool ist auch ein Schwimmteich, nur eben mit Poolcharakter. Dazu ist im allgemeinen mehr Technik (Pumpen und Filter) nötig. Die Regenerationsfläche ist sehr klein gehalten und in der Regel in einem extra Becken. Im Gegensatz dazu ist ein naturnaher Schwimmteich ohne oder mit wenig Technik und dafür mit einer großen Regenerationsfläche ausgestattet, eher so wie es in der Natur ist. Die Bau- und Betriebskosten sind meist niedriger, dafür badet man mit Pflanzen und Tieren zusammen, nicht jedermanns Sache... wen das nicht stört ist (und falls auch genug Platz für die Regenerationsflächen da ist) mit einer natürlicheren Variante meiner Meinung nach besser bedient, da sich eher ein Gleichgewicht einstellt und man auf diverse Mittelchen und technischen Aufwand verzichten kann.
Fische sollten sowieso nicht in einen Schwimmteich, da sie auch wieder Nährstoffeintrag nach sich ziehen oder den Boden aufwühlen, schlecht für klares Wasser und der Reinigungsaufwand wächst.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Teichfan71 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Die o.g. Firma verspricht ja "kristall klares Wasser". Ist das nach Eurer Erfahrung mit einem Schwimmteich machbar? 

Wird das Wasser nicht immer etwas trüb oder grün? So ist das ja in einem normalen Teich in der Natur auch. Oder?

Ich würde richtig klares Wasser bevorzugen. Geht das?


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*



> Die o.g. Firma verspricht ja "kristall klares Wasser". Ist das nach Eurer Erfahrung mit einem Schwimmteich machbar?


Klar geht das, wenn man darauf achtet, das der Teich immer nährstoffarm bleibt.
Das bedeutet, das man konsequent jeglichen Nährstoffeintrag (=organisches Material) vermeiden sollte bzw. eingetragene Nährstoffe schnell wieder aus dem System bringt. Dazu eigenen sich Skimmer (für Laub, Blütenstaub etc. das in den Teich fällt) und Bodenabläufe (für bereits abgesunkene Bestandteile) und für den Nährstoffabbau und Schadstoffbindung benötigt man die Pflanzen.

Ich habe seit April 2010 meinen Schwimmteich in Betrieb und hatte bisher nur die ersten 3 Wochen mit Schwebalgen zu kämpfen. Seitdem der Teich eingefahren ist, ist das Wasser kristallklar und man sieht jedes Tier das in 1,4m Tiefe auf dem Kies rumläuft, trotz sehr sonniger Lage des Teiches und sehr sparsamem Technikeinsatz. Ich setzte nur einen Skimmer ein, der in den Pflanzbereich durch einen Boden-/Pflanzfilter zurürck pumpt. Die Pumpe läuft auch nur zeitweise.
Ich hätte persönlich nicht gedacht, das es auf Anhieb so gut läuft. Meine Nachbarn mit High-Tech-High-Cost-Pool haben deutlich mehr Wartungsaufwand und Unterhaltungskosten. Vom Chlor mal abgesehen.


----------



## allegra (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich planen*

Ja, es geht, auch bei uns ist das Wasser klar im ersten Betriebsjahr - bis in 2m Tiefe.
Wir halten alles extrem nährstoffarm und kümmern uns täglich um den Korb im Skimmer. Bodenablauf haben wir nicht.

Die Teichtiefe spielt ganz sicher auch eine Rolle - und das flache Substratbett außen herum macht an Sonnentagen das Wasser sehr schnell temperiert.

Die Pumpe läuft nachts auf Minimum - tagsüber auf mittlerer Leistung.

Viel Erfolg
Erdmuthe


----------

